# Did I miss an $800 dollar part on this bike?



## Cooper S. (May 18, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/274801357599?campid=5335809022I mean it seems like a decent build, but not a $1500 build


----------



## tacochris (May 18, 2021)

Cooper S. said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/274801357599?campid=5335809022I mean it seems like a decent build, but not a $1500 buildView attachment 1414115



No way.  
You lost me at "klunker".  Sell me the frame and I'll put it back to original.


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2021)

It's also "or offer" but to me that looks pretty cool. Far more of a legit build than someone slapping on all the tacky anodized bits from porkchop bmx like most do. I'd change out that bulky ass seat and ride the heck out of it. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/274801357599?hash=item3ffb6ff31f:g:dN4AAOSwTpZgowvR


----------



## hm. (May 18, 2021)

sworley said:


> It's also "or offer" but to me that looks pretty cool. Far more of a legit build than someone slapping on all the tacky anodized bits from porkchop bmx like most do. I'd change out that bulky ass seat and ride the heck out of it.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/274801357599?hash=item3ffb6ff31f:g:dN4AAOSwTpZgowvR



^^^^^^this, I totally agree.. some nice parts on there but the goofy seat would be off with the quickness


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2021)

$1500 ? Reaching for the stars LOL


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2021)

"
Did I miss an $800 dollar part on this bike?​
Yep, the rechromed Miller kickstand. The price is right up there with *"all"* the other bikes on eBay. You can't buy nothing for less than a grand these days!  Haha!!!!

Over a grand with shipping.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/324631176506?campid=5335809022


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2021)

Fa la la la....fart


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 23, 2021)

sworley said:


> It's also "or offer" but to me that looks pretty cool. Far more of a legit build than someone slapping on all the tacky anodized bits from porkchop bmx like most do. I'd change out that bulky ass seat and ride the heck out of it.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/274801357599?hash=item3ffb6ff31f:g:dN4AAOSwTpZgowvR



Yeah, that seat looks really COCKEYED for the most part. Other wise a really NEATO looking bike.


----------

